# On-line design Tool



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Anyone have any idea what tool is being used on this site? It is way beyond anything I have seen in the market. 3D imaging and rotating is great but you can even take a graphic file and it place it on every piece of the item.

https://www.mywearstore.com/customize_buy


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Signature Series said:


> Anyone have any idea what tool is being used on this site? It is way beyond anything I have seen in the market. 3D imaging and rotating is great but you can even take a graphic file and it place it on every piece of the item.
> 
> https://www.mywearstore.com/customize_buy


Mark,

It is Flash based and the IP belongs to ...

Business Profiles and Company Information | ZoomInfo.com

vPersonalize Inc.: Private Company Information - Businessweek

That URL below they have is strange, you have to copy and paste the URL in the browser and not click the link for some reason. At least from clicking the link in here using Chrome browser anyway.

http://mywearstore.com/


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Those fills (placing graphic file over object) are easy to implement in HTML5 Canvas and fabric.js

https://jsfiddle.net/mgparrish/fme10kb4/

A green circle is presented and a popup, after clicking the "click to load pattern" pop-up the circle is filled with the pattern you choose from a graphic file.

The circle object can be moved, resized and rotated.

Should work in Chrome and Firefox.

The current state of the art "tool" for these applications now is "fabric.js".


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Nowadays there are many more similar to it. Your store is build with magento? if yes then you have cast choice to select tool like it in pocket friendly rate.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

aldorabancroft said:


> Nowadays there are many more similar to it. Your store is build with magento? if yes then you have cast choice to select tool like it in pocket friendly rate.


I see that your canvas manipulation tool is also fabric.js


----------



## johnypeter (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for the great information you had provided about the designing tools


----------

